# Eating Wet Grass



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I've heard grass with dew on it has more sugar, which can cause founder issues in founder-prone horses, but I've never heard that wet grass will cause colic. I'm sure a lot of horses would be dead if that were the case. How many insist on standing out and grazing in the pouring down rain?


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

My thought exactly. I've recently learned that my old instructor didn't really know what she was talking about most of the time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't you hate that? And then you learn the truth/correct way, and feel a bit like a buffoon for doing it so wrong for so long! Oh well, at least you learn eventually. =]


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My horse has been eating wet grass for the past month at least, he is on full pasture board. 

I hate it when people pass bad information, makes me wonder what else they have lodged in my mind that I have forgotten about, but will come up eventually.


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> I've heard grass with dew on it has more sugar, which can cause founder issues in founder-prone horses,


 
This is a great tidbit of wisdom!:lol:

Plants build sugar during the day due to photosynthesis from the sun. In the evening, the sugar levels in the plant are the highest. When teh sun goes down and the dew starts to fall the grass starts loosing sugar. In the morning with the dew on the ground, the plant is at is lowest level of sugar throughout the day, thus it is the absolute safest time to graze the animal with founder prone issues.

Grass that got rained on - If I am managing my animals grazing habits based on whether or not it is raining or might rain, I really need to get a life!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

PaintLover17 said:


> My thought exactly. I've recently learned that my old instructor didn't really know what she was talking about most of the time...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or perhaps bits and pieces of what she said are all mixed up in your memory?

Just a thought.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

mls said:


> Or perhaps bits and pieces of what she said are all mixed up in your memory?
> 
> Just a thought.


Unfortunately no. I just switched instructors a few months ago and have had to pretty much relearn everything. My mom also remembers her talking about the wet grass thing and we both have excellent memories. Glad to know for sure that this is a myth! Thanks for the help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

